# Palhoça/SC – Emanuel Paiva visitou o bairro Pedra Branca que fica na Palhoça (Grande Florianópolis) e se encantou com o que viu num mini-thread!



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*Olá, pessoal! 



Depois de sete anos retornei à Santa Catarina, mais especificamente à Florianópolis; porém, não fiquei apenas “passeando” por Floripa, pois fui também conhecer a parte continental. Claro que não fui sozinho. Graças a Deus, meu amigo Geoce me ajudou bastante nessa nova peregrinação por terras catarinenses. Aliás, mais uma vez quero agradecê-lo por toda a ajuda que ele me prestou. ❤ 

Essa parte da Palhoça esconde uma preciosidade; por esta razão, vim aqui mostrar um pedacinho dessa delícia incrustada no município. Uma vista maravilhosa! ❤ *

*DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR*​


*Lei 9.610/98

Art. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros públicos podem ser representadas livremente, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal

Art. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes no País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguintes:



IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e

de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença.



Sem muitas delongas, vamos ao que interessa!


01 – Há um projeto muito interessante para região. 












02












03












04 














05












06












07












08












09












10












11












12












13












14












15












16












17












18












19












20












21












22












23














24












25












26












27












28












29












30












31












32












33












34












35












36












37












38












39












40












41












42














43












44












45












46












47












48












49












50












51












52












53












54












55












56












57














58












59












60












61












62












63












Espero que tenham gostado, assim como eu me amarrei! ❤ *



​


----------



## Pedro.sc (Sep 14, 2010)

Lindas fotos


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Muito bom ver essas fotos por aqui.

É um thread sem uma montoeira de fotos e suficiente para dar uma clara noção do que é o bairro. Mais do que isso, como eu havia comentado, seria acrescer uma ou outra vista ou mesmo casas, o que desnecessário. Sou suspeito para falar do bairro, né....hehe. Mas acredito que a boa qualidade de vida independa das minhas opiniões. As fotos falam por si. 

O local tem muito a melhorar, a começar pelos acessos (ansioso pelo anel viário da Grande Floripa), tendo em nota que não tem uma localização lá muito privilegiada. Mas é um ótimo local.

Peço desculpas se tiver sido meio corrido e se não pude despender tempo suficiente para lhe auxiliar em passeios pelo bairro. No mais, quem tem que agradecer sou eu.

Muito obrigado pela visita, Manu.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Muito bom ver essas fotos por aqui.
> 
> É um thread sem uma montoeira de fotos e suficiente para dar uma clara noção do que é o bairro. Mais do que isso, como eu havia comentado, seria acrescer uma ou outra vista ou mesmo casas, o que desnecessário. Sou suspeito para falar do bairro, né....hehe. Mas acredito que a boa qualidade de vida independa das minhas opiniões. As fotos falam por si.
> 
> ...


Geoce, 

Pedra Branca me impressionou bastante por estar localizada na RM (Continente com vocês chamam...rs). Não sei se porque estou acostumado com a RMRJ a qual, a maioria dos municípios não são bonitos ou não tão cuidados, e, que por essa razão, eu acabo achando que toda RM são mais menos assim. Claro que não existem RMs lindas e perfeitas, pelo menos eu desconheço, contudo, ainda há muitas cidades bem interessantes de se viver com ótima qualidade de vida. Pedra Branca não deve nada a ninguém. É um bairro que está em expansão e transformação. Faço votos que mantenham o projeto original para não perder o charme! 

Grande abraço, meu amigo!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Pedro.sc said:


> Lindas fotos


Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Bem interessante esse bairro de Palhoça!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

esse é o brasil que eu quero ...


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Mas que beleza de lugar, belas fotos 👏👏


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Bem interessante esse bairro de Palhoça!


Muito interessante porque mistura casas, mansões e prédios de bom nível!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

raul lopes said:


> esse é o brasil que eu quero ...


Verdade, esse é o Brasil que eu também quero, Raulzito!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> Mas que beleza de lugar, belas fotos 👏👏


Muito obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom, Emanuel! Tava faltando um thread mais completo da Pedra Branca e o seu ta dez. Palhoça é uma boa cidade metropolitana, sem duvida. 

Abraços!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Show de bola esse bairro, que ficou ainda mais bonito sob as tuas lentes e o teu talento, Emanuel !

E que bom que o dia ajudou, o céu azul deixa tudo mais bonito !


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom, Emanuel! Tava faltando um thread mais completo da Pedra Branca e o seu ta dez. Palhoça é uma boa cidade metropolitana, sem duvida.
> 
> Abraços!


Ice,
Sinceramente, não lembro se já vi alguma vez threads da Pedra Branca, mas se você diz que sim, eu acredito...rs

O fato é que esse bairro é muito interessante, pois ele consegue agradar a todos. Lembra um pouquinho a Barra da Tijuca porque mescla prédios e casas/mansões (nos condomínios).

Obrigado pela visita. Abraços!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Show de bola esse bairro, que ficou ainda mais bonito sob as tuas lentes e o teu talento, Emanuel !
> 
> E que bom que o dia ajudou, o céu azul deixa tudo mais bonito !


Porto,
Eu preciso andar muito mais pelo Brasil do que eu imaginava, eu praticamente não conheço nada do nosso país mesmo conhecendo 16 capitais. Fico impressionado como nosso pais é continental de fato, com quilômetros de litoral e belíssimas cidades! Eu jamais poderia imaginar que na Grande Floripa havia uma preciosidade dessas. Se não fosse o forista Geoce eu jamais saberia.
Muito obrigado pela visita. Abraços!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Ótimas fotos! Impressionante, uma cidade de RM ter um recanto desses.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Kehrwald said:


> Ótimas fotos! Impressionante, uma cidade de RM ter um recanto desses.


Pois é, vivendo, visitando e aprendendo. Esse é o nosso país com seus encantos e mazelas! 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## edutj16 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pedra Branca é um sonho! Pra mim é o bairro planejado mais bonito do Brasil.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

edutj16 said:


> Pedra Branca é um sonho! Pra mim é o bairro planejado mais bonito do Brasil.


Provavelmente é mesmo um dos top do país!
Grato pela visita.


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Quando se fala em RM pelo Brasil pensa em cidades dormitórios, pobreza e violência , a RM de Fpolis se sobressai, boas cidades , emprego, bom IDH , certa tranquilidade ainda.
Palhoça e o bairro Pedra Branca em super crescimento a cada ano.
Ótimos fotos , obrigado .


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Vale a pena ler sobre o que tem por "trás"do bairro, qual o conceito , características da urbanização etc


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

thiagohsp said:


> Quando se fala em RM pelo Brasil pensa em cidades dormitórios, pobreza e violência , a RM de Fpolis se sobressai, boas cidades , emprego, bom IDH , certa tranquilidade ainda.
> Palhoça e o bairro Pedra Branca em super crescimento a cada ano.
> Ótimos fotos , obrigado .


No geral, no Brasil, é isso mesmo com algumas exceções. Mesmo assim, nem toda a RM é 100 agradável e próspera.

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelente trabalho, SC não decepciona!...Palhoça é um belo exemplar de cidade que une padrão construtivo e um vistoso entorno natural.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Excelente trabalho, SC não decepciona!...Palhoça é um belo exemplar de cidade que une padrão construtivo e um vistoso entorno natural.


Eu também gostei muito da Pedra Branca. E, concordo que SC nunca decepciona em todos os aspectos!HAHAHA

Abraços!


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Thread bem interessante Manu. Gostei bastante das casas e do urbanismo/mobiliário urbano do bairro. Só o projeto imobiliário, que apareceu no início do thread, que achei esquisito.

Vc saberia me dizer o que funciona no edifício envidraçado da foto 42? Achei a construção bonita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Thread bem interessante Manu. Gostei bastante das casas e do urbanismo/mobiliário urbano do bairro. Só o projeto imobiliário, que apareceu no início do thread, que achei esquisito.
> 
> Vc saberia me dizer o que funciona no edifício envidraçado da foto 42? Achei a construção bonita.


Fala, Gigio!

Sobre o projeto, quem saberia explicar melhor é o Geoce porque foi ele quem me levou lá para conhecer. 
Eu gostei muito porque gosto de mesclar prédios e casas.
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Thread bem interessante Manu. Gostei bastante das casas e do urbanismo/mobiliário urbano do bairro. Só o projeto imobiliário, que apareceu no início do thread, que achei esquisito.
> 
> Vc saberia me dizer o que funciona no edifício envidraçado da foto 42? Achei a construção bonita.


Blza, Geovanne? Espero conseguir ajudar com os questionamentos.

O prédio da foto 42 faz parte do que já foi, inclusive, o _show room_ do projeto. A parte que aparece na foto, atualmente, não conta com ocupação específica. Mas do outro lado, na mesma estrutura, é uma padaria/mercearia. É uma das construções mais antigas do bairro, mas teve uma pequena atualização.

Quanto à parte do projeto que aparece na foto que abre o thread, particularmente me encanta, e que pode ser vista a partir da foto 42.

O bairro da Pedra Branca possui algumas divisões próprias. Tanto que nele há espaço para condomínios horizontais (há um em construção em que as casas circundarão lagos artificiais), condomínio aeronáutico, parte residencial unifamiliar, partes residenciais multifamiliares (prédios) com diferentes gabaritos e há esse "miolo" do bairro que é composto basicamente pela maquete da primeira foto. E essa parte tem seguido à risca a proposta, atentando-se para algumas evoluções de mercado imobiliário. Há uma priorização dessa centralidade ser bastante pedonal, com vias troncais de comércio, respeitando algumas ruas somente residenciais. Pode-se dizer que essa parte é o grande diferencial do bairro. Aliás, até onde tenho conhecimento, essa parte da maquete não traz ainda a futura expansão desse eixo. A previsão é de 35-50 mil moradores no bairro. Tem muito a crescer ainda.


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Interessante. Eu estive por ali mais ou menos há doze anos, quando ainda era um bairro novo. Hoje está irreconhecível, e para melhor.


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Thread bem interessante Manu. Gostei bastante das casas e do urbanismo/mobiliário urbano do bairro. Só o projeto imobiliário, que apareceu no início do thread, que achei esquisito.
> 
> Vc saberia me dizer o que funciona no edifício envidraçado da foto 42? Achei a construção bonita.


Foto 42 é o escritório, área de TI da Empresa de roupas INVICTUS
atualmente que se está na foto.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

paravariar said:


> Interessante. Eu estive por ali mais ou menos há doze anos, quando ainda era um bairro novo. Hoje está irreconhecível, e para melhor.


Para você ver com as coisas mudam em 12 anos. 
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## FLN105 (Mar 7, 2021)

Para quem quiser conhecer mais sobre a história e o projeto, segue o link do bairro: Cidade Pedra Branca | Cidade Criativa - História


----------

